# Burlington Northern had off schedule caboose rides?



## steamtrain6868 (Mar 24, 2011)

The Burlington Northern in its timetables had off route intructions to contact the passenger department if they needed to get somewhere not on the timetable. What I have been able to find out is that they had drovers cabooses on the cattle trains or put paasengers on the cabbose. One route on the B&O that did this was in Wheeling WV.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a Burlington Route System Time Table dated October-May 1956, and looking through it now I see no mention of that service. Granted by 1956 such practices may have been stopped I don't really know to much on the topic your post made me curious, so I looked through it.

Edit: I see you said Burlington Northern which was formed in 1970 if thats the case then I have no idea...sorry


----------

